# Solved: File Record segment unreadable !



## shravanpn7 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi 

I have Dell Vostro A860 laptop running XP Sp3 . It has become very slow , and boot up takes around 20 minutes and it often hangs even if i open a browser ! Some times its just blacksout ! during boot up it performed a CHKDSK of C: drive and it displayed around 150 - 200 unreadable file record segments .. i googled about this and found that .. if file record segments are unreadable .. then its time to replace my HDD .

So should i replace my HDD ? please help ! 

Thanks


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

> So should i replace my HDD ?


If you haven't already, back up your data before doing anything else -- right now!

Very likely, yes; but, to be certain, download the drive manufacturer's testing utility and run it to be sure.


----------



## shravanpn7 (Jul 20, 2011)

@Alex 
I ran the Western Digital's diag tool .. there are "too many bad sectors that may be reparable" .. it prompted me to backup before repairing ! So i'll backup my HDD .. try to repair it and post abt tomorrow. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If there are many bad sectors, replacement of the drive is the safe thing to do. If the program indicates they have been repaired, I recommend running it again and CHKDSK afterward and see how they turn out. My guess is that subsequent scans will indicate there are new bad sectors found.


----------



## shravanpn7 (Jul 20, 2011)

The Diag tool failed to repair the Bad sectors ! 
So time to buy a new hard drive ! 
Thanks for the help


----------

